# Any alternative program



## sk8harddiefast (May 13, 2012)

I like very much the notes program of Ipad
Is thre any similar program? I don't search for memos, sticky notes etc.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 14, 2012)

Middle click in kde will give you a sticky.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

Gnome has deskutils/tomboy but that requires lang/mono. deskutils/gnote might be an alternative.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2012)

Gnode needs all gnome as dependencies :/ I found notecase  Is really good  Really helpful


----------

